# Electric Blue Jack Dempsey



## Art_SouthFlorida (May 15, 2009)

Hi everyone. My GF just got a baby electric blue Jack Dempsey. He is about an inch long. Right now we are trying to figure out tank mates. We want to socialize him early. Our plan is to change up the setup every 2 weeks to prevent the establishing of territory. He is in the tank with a synodontis at the momment of similair size. Some of the things I was thinking of are...

1. Oscar of equal size
2. Convict
3. Firemouth
4. Female Electric Jack Dempsey for mating purposes.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks,

- Art


----------



## Art_SouthFlorida (May 15, 2009)

Sorry, I should have put this in the central american forum.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

need to know tanksize before recommending anything.

also, keep him on his own until hes very stable, i would wait until he is 5" or so before introducing anything, EBJD young are extremely delicate and prone to problems are until larger. keep up with water changes and feed appropriately you shouldnt have problems.

with breeding, look into it, the process for breeding EBJD's is not just breeding 2 EB's and getting fry, the fry are likely to die on you with this process, in brief this is the proper way:

breed the EBJD to a JD, raise the fry to maturity, you will get Blue Gene JD (BGJD), breed these fry either to a different EBJD (not the one used previously, avoid inbreeding), or to another BGJD of a different brood from different parents, then you will get EBJD's that wont just die.

it isnt hard, but it is time consuming, and if you are interested in it, then do it, we need as many EBJD breeders as we can get, and we need them to be bred properly, not continuously inbred like the current EBJD's we have now.


----------



## Art_SouthFlorida (May 15, 2009)

Well he is in a 20 gallon right now. We have a 55 gallon with guramis. loaches, tetras all those non agressive fish my GF loves so much and my 90 gallon cichlid tank. Our plan is to invest in a tank around 150 gallon or more for the gurami's or cichlids and move the EBJD to the 55/90 gallon by the end of the summer depending on the situation.

Its so rare to find a EBJD where we live that we had to snatch him up and put him wherever we could for the time being. I am aware that the 20 gallon won't be suitable for him in a few months.


----------



## Art_SouthFlorida (May 15, 2009)

And we do have intent to breed him. Your right in assuming I haven't done much research on it yet. We've only had the little guy a few days thus far.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think some nice salvini would contrast with the intense blue of the ebjd. If you end up going with the 55 and a breeding pair, you may want to avoid any other cichlids. I would forget the oscar unless you plan on putting him in the 150. I like keeping fish that are from the same geographical region. I would reserch central american species. I think I would either go with a pair in the 55 with some dithers or do the 90 with the ebjd, some salvini or fire mouths, dithers and some active cats like pictus.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree with the general advice given by Gage above...

I would keep the Blue Dempsey in the 20 gal by itself for several months to grow him/her out. They grow slower than typical SA/CA Cichlids and are often less aggressive/tough.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> I agree with the general advice given by Gage above...
> 
> I would keep the Blue Dempsey in the 20 gal by itself for several months to grow him/her out. They grow slower than typical SA/CA Cichlids and are often less aggressive/tough.


I agree 100% Good luck with your new EBJD the color on these fish is just amazing. I don't blame you for snatching him up. I think we have all done that....bought a fish we had to have but not sure where we are going to put it. It's called MTS.


----------

